# 65 frame treatment



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

Sending my frame out soon for blasting. I'm not sure if i should treat it with a rust inhibitor or someting like that before priming or paint.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the blasting job is good, you shouldn't need an inhibitor. A good self-etch primer and paint it. I blasted mine last spring and then let it sit for a month to flash rust and sprayed it with Eastwood Rust converter. It was a waste of time and money. It never did rust and I should've just primered it right away.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I will chime in here with my favorite product POR-15, I brushed this stuff on directly after sandblasting and it dries 10 times harder than any paint I've seen, the only thing better is powdercoating imho,I also painted the entire underside of the body with it, it also comes in flat,and semi gloss and other colors


----------



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanx guys


----------

